# CA Storage



## brokenbit (Aug 25, 2006)

What is the best way to store CA
I think Eagle said he keep his in the 
refigrator
I have mine in the shop,witch is under AC about 78

Bernie


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 25, 2006)

I used to keep mine in the fridge. It got kknocked over once and stuck a few condiment jars to the shelf[]


----------



## Dario (Aug 25, 2006)

All my unopend bottles are in the fridge.

I let them acclimate for a few hours outside before opening them.  

After that, they stay there without the cover and I have yet to have a bottle go bad on me.  Note that my garage reaches 100+ degrees easy on summers but they are just fine and I use them to the last drop.

Also, some of my stock in the fridge are a couple years old...and they are still good.  

Maybe I am just lucky???


----------



## JimGo (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul, my co-workers all stopped what they were doing an looked in my office when I read your post.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 25, 2006)

I am keeping mine on the shelf under my lathe - without the caps on, never had a problem. Someone once recommended not to put the cap back on, mine always stuck to the bottle and I spend more money buying replacements nozzles/tips and caps.


----------



## Yarael (Aug 26, 2006)

With Dario with the humidity and heat there in San Antonio Im supprised you actually make it out to the shop []  I would keep my CA in the fride also if I was there. However I have always tended to keep my CA in the fride.


----------



## bradh (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br /> Someone once recommended not to put the cap back on, mine always stuck to the bottle and I spend more money buying replacements nozzles/tips and caps.


  I take the clogged nozzles and put them in a small jar with about an ounce of acetone (CA remover). After about a day they are cleaned up nice and ready to use again.
Brad


----------



## EPC (Aug 26, 2006)

Experience has taught me to take my CA glue out of the container it comes in and put it into an applicator bottle. The applicator bottles have a larger hole in them, so much harder for it to clog up. I leave my CA glue in the applicator bottle out in the garage in Houston, TX. Needless to say, it gets very hot in the garage and I have yet to have the CA go bad on me.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 26, 2006)

When eever refilling or after use, tap the bottle on the table.
This will usually clear the cap.(On large bottle replace cap first)


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 27, 2006)

ttle go





> _Originally posted by Dario_<br />.....After that, they stay there without the cover



Dario:  I'm puzzled about the cover thing??  Are you saying you do not use the little cap that seals the applicator tip?  Are your tips the very tiny ones that seal themselves up with glue after each use??

Since you have never had a bottle go bad, I can't ask you how long a bottle will last; but what is the longest period of time that you have stored a bottle?  How big are the bottles you are using??  Thanks.


----------



## Dario (Aug 27, 2006)

Randy,

Yes, I am not using the cap.

I use the 2 oz bottles from Monty as they are. The size of the opening depends on how much you cut off so not sure if that is what you are asking about.  I do keep it small...if it clogs up I just crack t up with a pliers and it is unclogged again.  I sometimes have to cut it back a bit if I crush the tip [] which is very seldom.  It does stay open most of the time.

How long do they last?  Tough to answer since I never really paid attention.  I would say one bottle lasted me more than 6 months. And it stayed there open in the garage day in and day out all the time.  I do have 3 thickness (thin, med, thick) open most of the time and some are used more often than others.


----------



## bradh (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPC_
> <br /> Needless to say, it gets very hot in the garage and I have yet to have the CA go bad on me.


Heat should not impact the CA, CA needs moisture to cure. Leaving the cap off in a dry area will have very little impact. Leaving the cap off might not work well in a high humidity area like us around the Great Lakes. Especially if you work in a basement shop, like I do.
Brad


----------



## Dario (Aug 27, 2006)

Brad,

FYI, Houston and San Antonio also have high humidity (probably not as high as yours though).  

I do agree that humidity/moisture is bad for CA.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's tip I use for thin CA applicators.
I had some aquarium tubing laying around and I made my own little "rattail" applicators.
Heat the tubing over a flame until it starts to turn clear.
Pull on the oppsing ends and "stretch" it.It will form a "micro applicator" for the thin.It takes a little practice but after you get the hang of it you can make a bunch in a few minutes.
Slide them on the applicator nozzel that comes with the CA.
If they get clogged cut off the tip.


----------



## bradh (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool idea, are you starting with the green hose they sell or a differnent type of tube.
Brad


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bradh_
> <br />Cool idea, are you starting with the green hose they sell or a differnent type of tube.
> Brad


It's an op[aques white plastic hos, also sold at the big box  and hardware stores


----------



## bradh (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I know what you mean. I think that is polyethene hose (or a similar sounding material).
Thanks,
Brad


----------

